# Duke's Thread!



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke was born on October 11, 2015.

He is 75% Golden Retriever and 25% Yellow Labrador Retriever

We brought him home when he was 6 and a half weeks old, he is now 9 weeks old.

These moments will be starting from today and up! 
I can't wait to see him grow. 

P.S. He got a bath today!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW is he ever cute.
You could put that on a calendar!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Tennyson said:


> WOW is he ever cute.
> You could put that on a calendar!


Isn't he? Thank you!

We cannot wait to see what his mature coat looks to be. He has dark ears and his coat seems to be getting darker as he grows! 

He sure will be a handsome boy!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

What a cutie Congrats!!!


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Look at that little face! Cute as always


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Handsome guy!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Handsome guy!


Thank you.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> Look at that little face! Cute as always


Thank you Caroline!

I can't wait to see him grow! His snout is already getting longer.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

December 17, 2015 @ 6:21am

Currently playing with his toys and he is 9 weeks!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

He is such a fuzzball  Very very cute!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> He is such a fuzzball  Very very cute!


We noticed that! 

He has very thick fur compared to a lot of Golden puppies I've seen on here! He is also really curly on his ears!

But thank you! 

P.S. That picture is when he just turned 8 weeks


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke went to the beach today!

December 18, 2015 @ 4:15pm


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I bet Duke loved the beach!!


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Adorable where did u get that cute ball of fur️️!?


God is good


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Zeke1 said:


> Adorable where did u get that cute ball of fur️️!?
> 
> 
> God is good


Isn't he adorable! I know this sounds VERY bad but... We got him off of Craigslist from a very sweet 2nd grade teacher!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> I bet Duke loved the beach!!


He did! He started teaching himself fetch at the beach. :


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke is now 10 weeks old!

Isn't he a cutie?


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

He is adorable! Love his fur!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Duke is so adorable! Merry Christmas to you both!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Love his curls!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas sweet Duke and family!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Merry Christmas sweet Duke and family!


Thank you! I hope you had a wonderful Christmas and soon a happy New Year!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Last night, December 26th 2015

Crate training started!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke is 11 weeks now! 

He is a curly big boy!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> He is adorable! Love his fur!


Thank you!
He is a bit of a curly one when not brushed!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Such a cutie


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke is all tired out from all the fun he's been having the past few days!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke is now 12 weeks old and on Sunday will be 13 weeks.

Wow, does time really fly! Here is picture to show how much he has grown. He even needs his own couch now.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

As discussed in one of my other threads "Worrying About How I'm Raising" I stated me not being as playful with Duke as my significant other is. 

Well today, Duke and I went out and played together outside for 45min, just us two! I wanted to train him on listening to commands with distractions. I thought how will I get him to favor me over the people he sees walking or the new things around him? Well I came up with giving him chopped up chicken outside. We don't usually give him chicken so this helped with him wanting to always come even with distractions. IT WORKED AMAZING! I am so proud to say he comes to me outside 90% of the time, and I'll have you know this is all off leash training. I couldn't be more proud of my little man! This will now be a regular exercise as I have a two hour gap between my classes at this time.

On and even better note he has not made an accident in the house for 2 weeks now! Can you believe it? I'm happy I've learned to enjoy these moments with him. I love him. :heartbeat


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke is 13 weeks old today, and he still thinks he can lay in my lap every time he has a toy! :


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

As I stated before, Duke and I will be having one on one off leash training sessions every day from 11am-12pm. 

Here is today! He is such a happy pup. :heartbeat


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke now has his very own Instagram.

Check it out!

@DukeTheGoldenBoy
https://www.instagram.com/dukethegoldenboy/


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow! Duke's recall is amazing!! Such a good boy!! Bodie will come running most of the time, in the yard, unless he's eating something. I absolutely love the markings on his face! Bodie's snip is almost gone. I'm hoping he keeps his lighter chest though. How are you finding the harness?


----------



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

What a handsome little guy!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Wow! Duke's recall is amazing!! Such a good boy!! Bodie will come running most of the time, in the yard, unless he's eating something. I absolutely love the markings on his face! Bodie's snip is almost gone. I'm hoping he keeps his lighter chest though. How are you finding the harness?


Thank you! We work a lot on him coming to us, daily and constantly thoughout the day. We want that down more then anything! We actually want him to be better(if that's not too harsh to say :uhoh 

But we adore a harness! We found a harness was a lot easier to pull him back when he tries to pull us, as it pulls his whole body instead of his neck like a collar. We also noticed he pulled a lot more with just a collar than a harness, weird! Do you use a harness or collar? 

Duke and Bodie are so similar it's crazy! I can't wait to see Bodie grow!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

faiththegolden said:


> What a handsome little guy!!


Thank you very much! It's going to be interesting to see what he full coat will look like!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

He looks so cute in the snow we have yet to get any. I'll try and remember to follow him Instagram, im not on there much.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> He looks so cute in the snow we have yet to get any. I'll try and remember to follow him Instagram, im not on there much.


We haven't seen the ground here in about 2 and a half weeks. There is too much snow! I dread the nights where he whines in his crate to be taken out and I'm half asleep and cold. 

But yes, please do! I would love to see more pictures of Rosie growing up!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Im gonna follow him now i just started a account for Rosie @rosie_cotton_the_golden_girl


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

I love Duke so much, that I can't help but post a picture. 

Today I saw just how happy of a dog Duke is. When going out to play in the snow together, we ran into a 12 week old yellow lab puppy named Bella. She was a sweetheart and very small compared to Duke, but he wagged his tail away and couldn't resist the urge of wanting to play. They started playing and having fun, always a cute moment. After I realized how excited Duke was from playing and how Bella started to act as though she was scared of something. Her owners seemed nice but I realized as she would approach them her tail would be under her and her ears down. When she approached me her tail would wag but Duke would get "jealous" and tackle her to the ground to play. That's when I realized how happy of a dog Duke is and how attached he has gotten to me. He likes to be around me all the time now and when he sees me after he's been in his crate he just wants to give me kisses. I can see he is happy because his body language was completely different than Bella's. She was very submissive to her owners and it made me feel bad for the poor little girl. I almost wanted to take her back home with me! But seeing her play with Duke was amazing, she seemed happy and so did Duke. I wonder about the owners and how they treat her...

As of right now here he is laying at my feet watching Netflix with me. :heartbeat


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke is such a goofball.

I've noticed Duke acts according to the energy in the room. As of this moment, I'm sitting on my laptop tying this while my roommate and her study partner are working on Finance homework. He caught onto the energy and took a place on the cold ground, sprawled out and went to sleep. Mind you, he has been in his crate for 2 hours before this(because I had classes). When he senses the room is relaxed he relaxes. When he senses the room is active and lively, he get rowdy and wild. It's perfect, as long as your calm and content, he is. 

Have any of you puppy owners experienced this?

Also Duke get's his third round of shots and rabies tomorrow. We will also see how much he weighs, I cant wait!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke loves to lay next to the door. He can feel the nice cold Washington air through it!

He is 4 months on Sunday!

P.S. Sorry for the bad quality, snapchat is the only thing with night vision without flash!


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Precious!


God is good


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

TiffanyGolden said:


> Duke loves to lay next to the door. He can feel the nice cold Washington air through it!
> 
> He is 4 months on Sunday!
> 
> P.S. Sorry for the bad quality, snapchat is the only thing with night vision without flash!


So cute!! My guy does the same thing sometimes. He alternates between the couch and in front of the door. Must be their fur coats. :


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Well guys, Duke is 35.2lbs and is 4 months old! 

What a big boy he is!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke and Nala together.


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Albie is not far behind 15+ weeks old and 33lbs .


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

CarnelleyLamb said:


> Albie is not far behind 15+ weeks old and 33lbs .


We have some big pups! I try to carry him still sometimes and find that I can't hold him for very long as my little chicken arms are weak! :


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Quality time spent with Duke. I hold his yum bone and he chews on it.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke is 17 weeks as of yesterday! 

He is a big boy, weighs 36lbs!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke is 18 weeks tomorrow.

Here is a picture from yesterday after playing with Nala and Spike(Nala's litter mate). Here you can see the difference in Nala vs Spike, crazy huh? 

Duke and Spike have become pals. Duke looks a little chunky in this, haha! :


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Duke looks so big!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Duke looks so big!


He does, doesn't he? Sometimes when I look at Tanner I think, well.... Duke isn't really that big he just seems like he is! Because Tanner seems so big! Last time we weighed Duke he was 36lbs, now we aren't sure. It's getting harder and harder to pick him up, even Zack is having troubles!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*



TiffanyGolden said:


> He does, doesn't he? Sometimes when I look at Tanner I think, well.... Duke isn't really that big he just seems like he is! Because Tanner seems so big! Last time we weighed Duke he was 36lbs, now we aren't sure. It's getting harder and harder to pick him up, even Zack is having troubles!


Your Duke is just adorable!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> Your Duke is just adorable!!


Thank you so much!

He is a big ball of love. I love it when his ears are down and he gives me that "Hi, mom" face or "I love you" face. Too cute! He is the typical happy golden always having his mouth open and he is the biggest oaf of them all. He sees himself as Nala's size, and trying to jump in your lap when he has the "zoomies". We now call him the wild man because he never sleeps! We have to put him in his crate to force him to nap. :doh:


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke is 18 weeks old today!

Here is Nala and Duke at Zack's house. Happy Valentines Day :heartbeat


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Great picture! Boy Nala's getting big! Our little boys are growing up so fast! Bodie's 4 months old tomorrow. Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Great picture! Boy Nala's getting big! Our little boys are growing up so fast! Bodie's 4 months old tomorrow. Happy Valentine's Day!


They are getting so big, and not just Duke! I didn't realize how fast they grew until Nala went from 6 and a half weeks to 9 weeks in a blink of an eye and now almost 10 weeks!

Bodie is looking to be such a handsome man! I'm looking forward to Duke not being so patchy anymore!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi.... I'm Duke!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Duke is 22 weeks old!*

He will be weighed next week! I'm excited to see how much he will weigh we know for sure he is 40lbs+ he's a big boy and has always been! His fur is getting darker and darker by the week. I'm noticing him wandering a lot more, marking his territory, and being alert more frequently. He will growl at someone passing back the window, or if he doesn't notice someone will bark when he notices. He has become a complete velcro dog. Loves to snuggle up and lay against your feet. A wild teenager around other dogs his size though, something we are trying to fix. Jumping up on people is now to a minimum, awesome! He has mellowed out quite a lot.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Such a cutie! How do you guys minimize the jumping on people? Just consistently tell him no? Hank has become really bad with jumping recently


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> Such a cutie! How do you guys minimize the jumping on people? Just consistently tell him no? Hank has become really bad with jumping recently


What we do is push him off while saying "NO" then we say "Duke, sit" and then we give him affection! It took a while but now it's finally working!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Duke looks so big compared to Nala! He's so cute.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Duke is 6 months old*

Wow, where did the time go? Duke is now half a year old! 

Duke is turning out to be a fantastic dog. He is loveable and is becoming a protective dog. Not aggressive or anything just protective of his "family". He will growl at shadows passing the window or when someone opens the door he will bark. It's nice to feel protected. He is really friendly to any dogs and people. Sometimes I believe too friendly and will follow them. Oh geez. But overall, he is an amazing boy. :heartbeat


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Omg Little Nala is getting so big 

Duke has lovely fur.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

I love that picture of Nala and Duke!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

How embarrassing! Duke isn't 6 months for another week! Whoops! Hahaha :doh:

I'm throughly embarrassed. I miss calculated. But thank you! It's my favorite picture of them as well!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

A month ago i told someone Rosie was 4 months old and she wasn't yet 4 months old lol


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Duke is 6 months old!*

First of all Happy Easter, everyone! 

Duke is 6 months old today(sorry about the earlier post)!

His coat is still not in as much as the others but that could be he is just maturing a lot slower!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Here is his coat!


----------



## lkw626 (Dec 19, 2015)

his coat looks so nice! Tucker is almost 7 months, one more week and his isn't even in as much as dukes so don't feel bad, I figure they all grow at their own rate. Happy Easter ?


----------



## mdmoore (Mar 10, 2016)

His curly hair is really adorable as a puppy


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Duke's coat looks just like Hank's used to at that age. Love the curls!


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Gosh Tucker looks so grown up. Handsome boy.


----------



## JohnnyTokyo (Feb 14, 2016)

Duke at 7 months old


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So handsome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi

Lovely to see a photo, we do miss you on the October thread. He is so handsome and has such an expressive face.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Zack has been posting pictures on Duke's Instagram! You'll find more recent pictures there! 

http://instagram.com/dukethegoldenboy


----------

